# Duyuru > Kültür >  Kara-khoto-tangut-kutsal güneş

## anau

Doç. Dr. Haluk BERKMENAsya kıtasında çölleşme
 Bir önceki yazımda iklim değişikliklerinden söz ettim. Yukarıdaki resimde kırmızı çizgi ile –3,000 (Mü. 1,000) yıllarındaki önemli ve hızlı iklim değişikliği görülüyor. O dönemde iklimde ani ve genel bir soğuma görülmüş, göller ve dereler donmuş, toprak sertleşip kuraklaşmıştır.
İşte, bu dönem Orta Asya’nın hızlı bir şekilde çölleşmesi dönemidir. Zaten var olan çöller hızlı bir şekilde yayılarak o bölgede gelişmiş olan tüm şehirleri yutmuşlardır. Bunun en güzel kanıtı *Kara Khoto* şehridir. Kara Khoto günümüzde Gobi çölünün ortasında kalmış, kumlara gömülü bir şehirdir. 
*Kara Khoto şehrinin bölgesi* 
 Resimde kırmızı renkte Kara Khoto şehrini gösterdim. Kuzey ile kuzey-batısında Gobi çölü, doğusunda Moğolistan çölü, güneyinde Tengri çölü ve doğusunda Ordos çölü vardır. İleri bir medeniyetin merkezi olan Kara Khoto şehri bu kadar çöl arasına kurulmuş olması akla yakın değildir. O bölge sularla çevrili mümbit bir ova iken, iklimdeki değişim sonucu çöllerin ortasında kalmıştır.
Kara sözü *OK-ARA => KARA* şeklinden türer. OK-ARA ise OK boylarının arasında kalan geniş bölge olmaktadır. Bu alan ise orta Asyanın hemen hemen tümünü içerir. İklim değişince OK boyları da o bölgeleri terk etmek zorunda kalmışlardır.
Kara Khoto adı da *KARA-KHUT => KARA KHOTO* şeklinden gelir. KHUT sözü de bizim halen kullandığımız, Kut, Kutsal, Kutlu anlamlarını içerir. Demek ki, Kara Khoto = *Kutsal bölge* = Ok'ların kutsal alanı, şehri olmaktadır. Nitekim, o bölgede Kara Su, Kara Vartak, Kara Teke, Kara şahr, Kara Hoca şehirleri bulunmaktadır. Ayrıca Kara Tağ adlı bir dağ da o bölgededir. 
Günümüzde /kara/ sözü hem siyah hem de toprak parçası olarak anlam değiştirmiştir. Siyah ile olan ilişkisi toprağın takır haline gelişi ve yeşil rengini kaybedişi ile ilgilidir. Toprak parçası ile olan ilişkisi ise doğrudan Ok-Ara kök sözcüklerinden gelmektedir. 
*Kara Khtoto’nun üevre şehirleri*
 Resimde Kara Khoto şehrinin eski ve kurumuş bir göl kenarında bulunduğunu görmekteyiz. Diğer yakın alan içinde ve çölün kenarındaki şehir adlarına bakalım. Batıda Shazhou = *şAH-SU*, Guazhou = *KAZ-SU*, Suzhou = *SU-SUZ*, güneyde Ganzhou = *KAN-SU* adları hep SU ile ilişkili olmaları tesadüf olamaz. Demek ki her bir şehir eskiden su kenarında bulunuyordu. Bunların bir zamanlar geniş bir iç deniz kıyısında oldukları görüşünü destekleyen diğer veriler Tengri çölü ile Gobi çölü arasında kalmış olan, kurumuş göl ve derelerin varlığıdır. Bunları da Kara Khtoto’nun üevre şehirlerini gösteren resimde görmekteyiz. Bu iç denizi doğudaki Sarı derya veya Siriderya adıyla bilinen, İngilizce adı Yellow River olan, nehir besliyordu. üince /su/ sözünün karşılığı /sui/ olup aynı söz Japonca /öz su, meyve suyu/ olmaktadır.
Kara Khoto şehri Tangut imparatorluğunun da başşehri olmuştur. Tangut adı TAN-KUT kök sözcüklerinin birleşiminden oluşmuştur. Tan, güneşi ve kut da kutsallığı ifade eder. Bu halde Tangut = *Kutsal Güneş* demektir. Bu ismin de ün-Türk TENGRİ sözü ile ilişkisi vardır. Tankutların konuştuğu dil de Güneş dili olup hem üince'ye, hem Japonca'ya, hem Moğolca'ya hem de Türkçe'ye kaynak teşkil etmiştir.
Tarihçiler Tankut imparatorluğunun MS. 900-1200 yılları arasında var olduğunu söylerler. (Kaynak: *Lost Empire Of the Silk Road*, Mikhail Piotrovsky, 1993) Oysa ki bu ikinci Tankut krallığı dönemidir. Asıl Tankut milleti ve kültürü Mü. 1000 yılları civarında var olmuş ve büyük kültür eserleri bırakmıştır. O dönemde Budizm dinini kabul eden Tankut halkı çok güzel eserler de bırakmışlardır. Zaten MS. 1,000 yıllarında Kara Khoto bölgesi tümüyle çölleşmişti. Bu bakımdan çöl ortasında bulunan bir şehirde ileri bir kültürün ve sanatın gelişeceğine inanmak biraz saflık olur. Ama, dedim ya, batılı kazı bilimciler, dilciler, sanat tarihçileri işlerine gelmeyen gerçeklere gözlerini kapatırlar. Kara Khoto şehrinin de*ipek yolu* üzerinde kurulmuş bir şehir olduğunu söylerler. Fakat, söz konusu olan ipek yolu, onların sandığı veya inandırmak istediği, MS.1000 yıllarının ipek yolu değil, Mü. 1000 yıllarına ait ipek yoludur.
Mü. 1000 yıllarının ipek yolu Türk boyları tarafından kullanılmış olan batıdaki ün-Türk kavimleri ile doğudaki ün-Türk kavimleri arasında gerçekleşmiş olan ticaret yoludur. Doğuda (üin bölgesi) Tankut imparatorluğundan batı Anadolu’daki Sardes şehrine kadar bu yol uzanır. Bu yolu da ancak hızlı atlara sahip Türk-Moğol-Tankut tüccarları aşabiliyorlardı. Onların güvenliğini de yine Türk asıllı atlı süvariler sağlıyorlardı. Sonradan bölge çölleşince atların yerini develer almıştır.
Anlayacağınız, deve kervanlarının aslını atlı Asya kervanları oluşturur. Bu kervan yolu üzerinde birçok merkezler ve şehirler vardı. Bunlarda biri de, günümüzde kumlara gömülü durumda olan Loulan kalesidir. 
 Yukarıdaki resimde günümüzde Kara Khoto şehrinin kumlar altında kalmış bugünkü halini görmekteyiz. Gobi çölünün batı kısmında, kumlar altında kalmış bir diğer şehir de Loulan = ULULAN şehridir. *
Günümüzde Loulan şehri*
 Resimde bu şehrin günümüzde kumlar altında kalmış hali görülüyor. Aynı bölgede üst-Kan, üst- Ulagan ve Urba adlı şehirler bulunmaktadır. Bu isimleri de halen kullandığımız Türkçe ile anlayabiliyoruz.

----------

